# Mealworms for Degus?



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I have heard of people feeding rats and hamsters mealworms and I just wondered if I could give the degus some as treats? And If I can should I give them live or not?:

Thanks
FM


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I have no idea, but you have to be careful with degus tummys. Anything abit different to what there use to can make them poorly. They also can get diabeties very easily so im not sure if they would be good  x


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Okay thanks!:thumbup:

I was just curious.


----------

